# Xpert 1000 & Xpert 1500 Polishing Compound Review



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

*WHAT IS IT?*
Wax Attacks Xpert 1000 & Xpert 1500 polishing compounds.

* WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?  *
1000 - Removes properly sanded color sanding scratches quickly and easily from high solid paint systems. Xpert's own unique abrasive cuts faster and creates a better finish than any other polishing compound. This polish forms part of Xpert's single polish system.

1500 - A micro-fine polishing product that can easily remove 1500 color sanding scratches. Xpert 1500 also creates a flawless, show car finish. The product of choice for discerning detailers.

* WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?  *
2005 E60 BMW M5 Carbon Black

* WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?  *
The car I had for the test bed here was one hell of a challenge, moreso given the stereotypically hard BMW paint was present on all bar the front and rear bumpers which had seen paint at some stage in their life. The products were initially tested on the bonnet as there were a fair few swirls present, with a selection of pretty nasty RDS's reputedly caused by a particularly vicious cat!

I started out in the usual fashion, finishing pad on the SIM180, using the 1500 for an initial hit. As I expected, this barely touched the marks, so I stepped up to a 3M yellow pad and the Xpert 1000. After a single hit I could see I was making good progress, so instead of stepping up the combination, I repeated the process again for secondary hit. This produced pretty satisfactory results. Now the scratches in the photos below caught the nail quite well, so the aim here was to improve rather than remove completely. A single hit was sufficient to remove the vast majority of the swirl marks too, and given the size of the car, I decided to refine using the 1500 after a hit of the 1000.

Given the manufacturers blurb, I would have hoped for a little more cut, but given that a) I didn't want to step up to a compounding pad then refine further due to time, and b) the fact that I used a polishing pad instead, I am not disappointed at the levels of cut achieved in a relatively short space of time. Onto the before and afters:

Before but after IPA wipedown:









After including an IPA wipedown (1 hit 1000, refined with 1500):









And just a couple of the products with the beast behind:


















I'd say overall, it's a worthy product of having in your collection.

* Pro's & Con's  *

So to sum up in this section, the pros of this product are the fact that it has a decent work time, gives good results with relatively little effort and is a generally pleasant product to use.

The only downside to *me personally* is that it is a little on the high side cost wise based on comparable products in the market. That is not to say it is expensive (£30 for a 946ml bottle of either 1000 or 1500), as there are other more expensive products on the market.

I would however consider this as an alternative polish if you like a single step polish, as both do finish down nicely to an LSP ready state (post IPA wipedown).

Many thanks to the guys (and possibly girls ) at Wax Attack for providing the samples!

http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=xpert-1000-ultra-polish
http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc-product=xpert-1500-hi-tech-polish


----------

